# [EVDL] power supply?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at 20A
or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage closer
to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not really sure where you see the advantages.
A thought....
Build a plug-in hybrid. Plan it, so that you can get to work and back on=
battery power only. Find a very efficient SMALL gasoline or diesel moto=
r, and run it at its peak design efficiency to a 48V alternator (with inter=
nal regulator). Design it to replace a portion of the power taken out - =
not everything.

Lets assume that your commute is 20 miles -- design for 50% Depth of discha=
rge at 20 miles under moderate driving conditions. If you can replace 50=
% of the energy used in the time you commute, then you can extend the range=
from 20 to 30 miles, but have some reserve if you discharge to 70% depth o=
f discharge.

If you know you are going to be using more juice after work, run to work wi=
th the petrol engine running, and let it run for 20 minutes after you park =
(simple timer and kill switch), so you get on the trike at 100% full batter=
ies.


I think the hard part is finding an efficient SMALL engine.



________________________________
From: m gol <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 11:07 PM
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?
=

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at 20A
or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage closer
to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120226/7db212b6=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so
they can (and are) making trips up to 150 miles
on just electric power alone, though they can add
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging, 
because after riding 150 miles you definitely need
a break which allows you to recharge batteries and
body.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
20A or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor,
I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my vis=
ion) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid batte=
ries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

Not that I am advocating such, but:
An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far beyon=
d the useful life of any batteries).



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?
=

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so
they can (and are) making trips up to 150 miles
on just electric power alone, though they can add
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging, =

because after riding 150 miles you definitely need
a break which allows you to recharge batteries and
body.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
20A or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What type and size of cells would take $10K for lithium cells? My
conversion has 45 ThunderSky cells for a 14 kWh pack. Those cells cost
about $5K. It is possible the pack is twice the size of mine, but that
would be a VERY heavy pack if it were lead-acid instead of lithium. It is
also possible you are talking about higher performance than Thundersky.

I put 15,000 miles per year on my car. I could only drive a HumVee for two
years on $10K in fuel. And, that's if the price of gas stays below $3.50
per gallon. Right now, that isn't looking likely.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Will Schmit
> Sent: Monday, February 27, 2012 6:38 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?
> =

> Cor,
> I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my
> vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid
batteries
> in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000
> =

> Not that I am advocating such, but:
> An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
> I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far
> beyond the useful life of any batteries).
> =

> =

> =

> ________________________________
> From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?
> =

> *Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
> I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so they can (and are)
making
> trips up to 150 miles on just electric power alone, though they can add to
it by
> pedaling and/or opportunity charging, because after riding 150 miles you
> definitely need a break which allows you to recharge batteries and body.
> =

> Regards,
> =

> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
> =

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of m gol
> Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] power supply?
> =

> Hello
> =

> I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
> The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.
> =

> I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces
> either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)
> =

> It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
> 20A or DC-DC converter.
> =

> Do you recommend anything.
> =

> Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to
> 48 V and use a bridge?
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =

> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Will, =

The OP specifies that he runs a 48V 1000W motor, which
means that he essentially has a 3-wheel bicycle.
Typically a 1000W bicycle goes 30MPH so it needs
33Wh per mile.
That means that a 150 mi range takes 5 kWh of batteries.
At 48V this means just over 100Ah.
Price of such a pack depends on quality and chemistry
but it is possible to buy cheap LiPoly packs for little
more than $200 per kWh. Those are low-C, saggy early
generation cells, but with a 20 Amp load on a 100Ah pack
you do not need a high power density anyway.
So, price will be somewhere between 1 and 2 grand.

Of course large capacity packs will cost (much) more.
I used to have an S10 truck that had about 35kWh pack
but since it was lead, less than 20kW was available even
on a deep discharge, so in theory the range could be
stretched to about 75 miles when driving a constant
50-55 MPH. But in practice you need to brake and accelerate
regularly so I never got more than 63 miles on a charge.
To do the same with Lithium, I would need to use 100 series
60Ah cells. At the common available price of $1.20 per Ah
this means $7200 for a large 20kWh pack.
Then a BMS may be needed as well (opinions vary at this point)

Typical consumption for a 4-cyl light pickup (like the S10 was
before US Electricar converted it to electric) is 25 MPG.
Today's gas price is over $4 so let's be optimistic and presume
that it will not rise (HA!) so you can buy 2400 gal for $10k
That means 60k miles at 25MPG and at the average 15k per year
this factors to 4 years of driving for the average American.
If you can drive 15 years with that amount then either you have
a very special modified vehicle or you drive only 4k mi a year.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Will Schmit
Sent: Monday, February 27, 2012 5:38 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?

Cor,
I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my vis=
ion) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid batte=
ries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

Not that I am advocating such, but:
An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far beyon=
d the useful life of any batteries).



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?
=

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so they can (and are) maki=
ng trips up to 150 miles on just electric power alone, though they can add =
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging, because after riding 150 mil=
es you definitely need a break which allows you to recharge batteries and b=
ody.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that pro=
duces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at 20A=
or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage closer=
to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Will,

>I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my 
>vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap->out my lead acid 
>batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

How big is the battery you have now?
Prices have fallen somewhat in the past couple of years....
A $10'000 pack is around 20kwh of usable capacity.

The original poster was talking about going 150miles on push bike conversion
A lithium battery that could do that costs ~$2000 (about 5kwh)

As far as a genset goes, a 500 watt one would be plenty, just get a direct 
connected alternator one.
If you are lucky, the alternator can be re-wired (cheap)
if you are not lucky, it will need to be rewound to get the voltage down to 
54V (if you are planning on using to charge batteries).

In that case, you may be better off buying a 48v battery charger.

a genset in that size has poor efficiency, but if you are only using it once 
in a blue moon, that may not matter

Matt




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Will Schmit" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 28, 2012 9:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?


Cor,
I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my 
vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid 
batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

Not that I am advocating such, but:
An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far beyond 
the useful life of any batteries).



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so
they can (and are) making trips up to 150 miles
on just electric power alone, though they can add
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging,
because after riding 150 miles you definitely need
a break which allows you to recharge batteries and
body.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
20A or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.1913 / Virus Database: 2114/4835 - Release Date: 02/27/12


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For the record - the OP only mentioned a genset, no reason why.
I volunteered the info that I know e-bikes with 150 mile range
for summer holiday travels around the state, using sets of
external LiPoly packs in panniers to supplement the built-in
pack of the bicycle.
I have a 20Ah pack that I paid $182 incl shipping for.
It allows me to do approx 40-50 miles in hybrid mode
(pedaling + assist) which is as far as I like to go on a bike.
So I don't need a larger pack ;-)

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of matt lacey
Sent: Monday, February 27, 2012 9:57 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?

Hi Will,

>I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my
>vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap->out my lead acid 
>batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

How big is the battery you have now?
Prices have fallen somewhat in the past couple of years....
A $10'000 pack is around 20kwh of usable capacity.

The original poster was talking about going 150miles on push bike
conversion A lithium battery that could do that costs ~$2000 (about
5kwh)

As far as a genset goes, a 500 watt one would be plenty, just get a
direct connected alternator one.
If you are lucky, the alternator can be re-wired (cheap) if you are not
lucky, it will need to be rewound to get the voltage down to 54V (if you
are planning on using to charge batteries).

In that case, you may be better off buying a 48v battery charger.

a genset in that size has poor efficiency, but if you are only using it
once in a blue moon, that may not matter

Matt




----- Original Message -----
From: "Will Schmit" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 28, 2012 9:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?


Cor,
I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my 
vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid 
batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

Not that I am advocating such, but:
An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far
beyond 
the useful life of any batteries).



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so
they can (and are) making trips up to 150 miles
on just electric power alone, though they can add
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging,
because after riding 150 miles you definitely need
a break which allows you to recharge batteries and
body.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
20A or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.1913 / Virus Database: 2114/4835 - Release Date:
02/27/12


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the inquiry. To clarify, I rather considered the Original Pos=
ter's project as a hybrid motorcycle, not a bicycle. I stand corrected.


I currently use 12, Trojan T1275plus floor scrubber batteries.
My round trip commute is 9.2 miles, but I have days where I stop for grocer=
ies or the bank, and I can go as high as 15 miles. =



I am babying these batteries, (50%DOD) and hoping they will survive unt pri=
ces come down to a point in which I can purchase some lithium cells that wo=
uld set my range at 50 miles, and would allow me 20 miles of highway speed =
and less than 80% DOD.
I have considered dumping the T1275s and going with 24 6v batteries, for a =
few years, but the guy that did the conversion on my truck made the box too=
narrow for very many choices. The 6v idea would be heavier too. This=
conversion has a lot of good points, and it would be a shame to re-enginee=
r it to add 600lbs, just to get fresh batteries and 50 mile range



________________________________
From: matt lacey <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Monday, February 27, 2012 10:56 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?
=

Hi Will,

>I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my =

>vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap->out my lead acid =

>batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

How big is the battery you have now?
Prices have fallen somewhat in the past couple of years....
A $10'000 pack is around 20kwh of usable capacity.

The original poster was talking about going 150miles on push bike conversion
A lithium battery that could do that costs ~$2000 (about 5kwh)

As far as a genset goes, a 500 watt one would be plenty, just get a direct =

connected alternator one.
If you are lucky, the alternator can be re-wired (cheap)
if you are not lucky, it will need to be rewound to get the voltage down to =

54V (if you are planning on using to charge batteries).

In that case, you may be better off buying a 48v battery charger.

a genset in
that size has poor efficiency, but if you are only using it once =

in a blue moon, that may not matter

Matt




----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Will Schmit" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 28, 2012 9:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?


Cor,
I can't presume what the original poster's motives might be, but (in my =

vision) Lithium is so cost prohibitive. I would swap-out my lead acid =

batteries in a heartbeat, but new lithium batteries would cost $10,000

Not that I am advocating such, but:
An individual could drive a HumVee for 3 years on $10,000 of gasoline.
I could have driven my un-converted compact pick-up for 15 years (far beyon=
d =

the useful
life of any batteries).



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] power supply?

*Why* do you want the gasoline genset on the trike?
I know people that installed extra Lithium packs so
they can (and are) making trips up to 150 miles
on just electric power alone, though they can add
to it by pedaling and/or opportunity charging,
because after riding 150 miles you definitely need
a break which allows you to recharge batteries and
body.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2012 10:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] power supply?

Hello

I have a tricycle setup with a rear internal hub motor.
The BLDC motor is rated at 48 Volts and 1000 Watts.

I would also like to run the trike with a small gasoline generator that
produces either 120 VAC, and 12 VDC (less watts)

It would seem I need a power supply that could convert 120VAC to 48V at
20A
or DC-DC converter.

Do you recommend anything.

Seems best if I could get the generator rewired to produce a voltage
closer to 48 V and use a bridge?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120225/321263d5/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: =

http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120227/5682a9bf/atta=
chment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.1913 / Virus Database: 2114/4835 -
Release Date: 02/27/12


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120228/ae983ee4=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Will Schmit wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for the inquiry. To clarify, I rather considered the Original Pos=
> ter's project as a hybrid motorcycle, not a bicycle. I stand corrected.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1


> 
> Your circumstances are probably different, but either way, based on the
> rule-of-thumb that for the same nominal Ah capacity you only need half
> the Ah of LiFePO4 that you do PbA, I would be interested to know what
> make/model your 400Ah golf cart batteries are.

They are 20 Sams Club 6v golf cart batteries ( Entergizer EGC2 ) for a
120 volt pack

My golf cart batteries are closer to 180-220Ah, not 400 Ah. (120V x
200Ah ~ 24kWh).

I'd prefer to upgrade/keep the 200AH rating for a hypothetical lithium
pack, as my lead acid pack is really somewhat underpowered. I'm worried
that a 100 AH pack may not get the full rated lifetime of lithium cells
due to high discharge currents. (I regularly approach 300 Ah discharge
for acceleration over 10-20 second periods, with 100-120 Ah discharge
while cruising.)

I'm willing to believe that LiFePO4 gives more usable range due to the
ability to go to lower SOC, but I'm not sure I believe it's really a
100% gain.


Others with S-10 conversions are using:

160Ah with 148 volt:
http://evalbum.com/1752

200Ah with 160 volt:
http://evalbum.com/3714

200Ah with 166 volts
http://evalbum.com/1860


The only other S-10 I've found with a 100 AH Pack (still higher voltage
than mine at 144 volts) claims a 30 mile range, which is just about what
I get with my 120 volt lead acid pack:
http://evalbum.com/1994

(Why upgrade the pack to get the same capability as lead acid, even if
the range/acceleration is slightly better due to lower weight...)

I can't upgrade from 120 volts without changing out my DC/DC converter
and perhaps even my controller, so when I do upgrade to lithium I'd
prefer to keep the AH rating around 160/200...

Jay


-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

iEYEARECAAYFAk9PXMEACgkQSWJjSgPNbM8OcQCfYghS/zrHeusOuMi+E+uVXx1h
Z5EAn2d27/OzbVhJPlzjURKav5ntMoCJ
=g843
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

